# Australia is crap



## The Yachty (Jul 29, 2011)

Living the Myth

Moving from the UK to a different country that has all year round sunshine, golden beaches and a relaxed lifestyle is often described as “living the dream” and for most living in the UK, Australia and more specifically Queensland is the place that conjures up these images. The thought of blues skies, BBQ’s, and that converted Queensland lifestyle would seem to be the perfect recipe for happiness. 

But is that really the truth of the matter? If so why of the 15,555 UK residents who moved to Queensland over the last 5 years 7,127 have returned to the UK. That’s nearly 50% who have “lived the dream” only to find the reality is rather different.

You would probably be surprised to know the place is boring as hell. Before we left the UK in 2005 some people had just moved into the house across the road from us, they returned to the UK to live after 8 years in Queensland. We were obviously interested in their apparent “daft decision” to return to the UK, and s******ed at their “its boring” reason for the move. Having now lived here in Queensland for 6 years I can fully appreciate what they were saying at the time. Yes I’m afraid to say once you’ve done the beach thing to death there’s really very little else of interest. Stray more that a hundred kilometres from the coast and its all just dirt and if you could find something of interest I could guarantee it’s so far away you could not drive there and back in a day. 

Which brings me nicely onto another “issue” you see Queenslanders have convinced themselves that they live in a better “classless society” where you don’t have to be Royalty to get on in life, what this actually means is that everyone gravitates to the lowest denominator. No matter what the event or occasion its T-shirt and board shorts, Queenslanders just don’t know how to look smart, then there’s the sloppy speech, every word is abbreviated, so afternoon is Arvo, Ambulance is Ambo, and don’t even ask me why they pronounce ask as aks. In reality they aspire to have some class, if you had seen the fuss they all made over the recent Royal Wedding to the extent that my son, who works in our local bakery, took many orders for wedding cakes which were to be cut on the day, then you would realise that they would all love to have some class, but alas they never will. 

Before living in Australia, I like a lot of people got the impression that the Aussies were a friendly bunch and on the face of it they are, go out walking and just about everyone with say hello, that would never happen in the UK. Just don’t expect them to want to be your friend, the term friend translates to acquaintances here, Queenslanders will happily drop you and move on, it’s the Queensland way.

Now let’s just touch on the small matter of rules & regulations, the problem is it’s not a small matter for Queensland it’s a huge one to the extent that it was recently sited on the Australian television programme “Today Tonight” on Channel 7 as one of the main reasons for families wanting to leave and return to the UK. To give you an example, did you know its illegal to walk on the right hand side of the footpath here, it is also illegal to do your own electrical or plumbing work on your own house. They ban banana imports siting the importation of pests as the reason but in reality it’s just a restrictive practice to ensure the Australian banana growers can charge a premium, and if you are a dog owner the rules and regulations are ludicrous.

Queenslanders would want you to believe that they are dog lovers with the second highest dog ownership per person of the developed world second only to the USA, the UK Italy and France coming equal fifth. Unfortunately once again in Queensland the reality is somewhat different, for starters you cannot walk your dog in the forests or National Parks even on a lead as apparently they scare the wildlife, They obviously breed the wildlife of sterner stuff in the UK where this is not a problem. And then there’s the whole issue of dogs being banned within 10 meters of anywhere that serves food, apparently for health reasons, what nonsense, I think your more likely to catch some hideous disease from the local human population if you ask me given the number of Queenslanders who walk around with dirt encrusted bare feet and quite frankly many of them could do with a good bath quite frankly I am more concerned with the health hazard they are creating. 

And that just about sums Queensland up, they believe their own propaganda, but I supposer they don’t know any better, however for someone not born in Australia its like watching people living a lie in a brainwashed stupor each believing the others rhetoric.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Time to move home methinks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

It's very foolish to believe in "living the dream" in any country. How can anyone think that a country is more than just a country? There is no perfect, idyllic life that covers every aspect of living. You have to live in the place where, for you, the good things outweigh the bad. I'm sorry that the life has left you disillusioned, but how could you expect that the idea of a perfect place could actually exist? 

Many Victorians who moved here from Queensland could have told you the same thing. Don't you know that Melbournians hate Sydney? I'm not saying that Melbourne is, as the Victorian slogan goes, "the place to be", though I prefer being here than among the somewhat richer inhabitants of Sydney.

Lastly, while I understand your disappointment and your need to go on a rant, I'd expect more from an adult. As a person much much younger than you (trust me), soon to be moving to France permanently, I would never let myself be lulled into a sense of certainty that life in another country (even a country that I love thouroughly) would fully satisfy me and leave me with no reason to find fault. You should have known that in going from the UK to Australia, you were in fact swapping the UK's cons for Australia's; although you did not know what those cons were exactly (the unknown regulations about the dogs, the people's attitudes), you should have been on guard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the OP has made an incorrect generalization from Queensland to all of Australia. If the facts stated are correct, the title 'Queensland is crap' might be tolerable. But to include all of Australia in the line of fire is plain injustice. Maybe the OP should try out some of the other places before making such a claim. I wish the OP best of luck in future endeavors.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i'd rename the thread as the venting thread.. so when are you moving back?


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hi 

so you are no.7128 about to move back to UK and hope you do so before christmas. Convince some of your whimpering mates to join you so that the people who come with a practical mindset to rough it out and make a life can come . 

if you thought queensland was all fun and frolic and it didnt turn out the way you fantasized , is the place to blame or is it your outlook ? 
man , i have been to the small island called the UK and nothing worthwhile to remember so hope you enjoy your remaining life back 'home'. 

and most importantly - why headline your mindless rant ' australia is crap' when all you have experienced is queensland . 

have a life


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I personally could never understand the motivation of people moving to AU from the civilized countries.
My guess was that they just get bored to hell at their home towns and go looking for eternal vacation.
But it doesn't seem to be the case with you, what were your reasons?
What did you expect to find in AU?


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it is important to read the negative posts as well as the positive. It is this persons opinion about their experience in Queensland. Although most people know what they are getting themselves into whilst moving to Australia, there are some who have rose tinted glasses and need to read this kind of experience or it will come as a shock.

People are in titled to there opinion and i'm sure it was posted here to help others to know what they MIGHT find once there. I agree that the title of the thread could be a little less harsh but...... life is not perfect wherever we go and Australia is not for everyone!

I truly hope everyones experience is a more happy one and good luck


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally would not categorize a whole country as, "boring as hell" - it's a bit unfair, but I think it's safe to say the comments are being made with emotion.


I find that most people get bored, not necessarily because of any new place but because they can't find people that they can connect with. I had a family member move from Miami, Florida to Idaho and complained how boring the whole State of Idaho and the people are in comparison. (I imagine if she had moved from another country to Idaho, she would have blamed the whole country for her boredom)

There was also a point in my life that despite living in a place with "many things to do" - constantly frequented by tourists , I was bored out of my mind, locked up in my home for weekends and holidays on end, because I couldn't find people that I was able to connect with.  It was a nightmare era in my life, until I did something about it, and everything became interesting again. 

The fact that OP made reference to people's speech, the bare feet and such, just meant that he was unable to find anyone to connect with. Unfortunately, those things clouded his sense of bonding. 

Knowing what boredom is like, I hope the OP finds happiness wherever h/she goes - and I say that with all sincerity.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Where ever you live you need interests - other than watching the TV or moaning on forums.
Any country will soon be boring if no interests that involve meeting other people are developed.
I emigrated to West Australia (from England) for 7 years, back in the 70s. Only left to climb mountains in New Zealand (plus the summers were a wee bit too hot for me), left NZ in 1989 for Canada - again to climb a mountain - in Alaska this time. 
Been here 22 years now. Love almost all of it - except these damn 6 month grey wet dismal winters. 
See - anywhere you go there are drawbacks. 
What makes life interesting - where ever you live, is your interaction with other people.
A recent 3 week visit back to England convinced me I had made the right decision 40 years ago. Too many people, too many cars. Still one of the most beautiful places in the world though - away from the cities in that gorgeous green countyside.
And you know what - there are moaners living everywhere. Don't be one of them - get a life!


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



ozthedream said:


> hi
> 
> so you are no.7128 about to move back to UK and hope you do so before christmas. Convince some of your whimpering mates to join you so that the people who come with a practical mindset to rough it out and make a life can come .
> 
> ...


Whimpering mates? He is entitled to an opinion and as an Aussie he hasn't offended me with any of his comments. Your comments however are bordering on a little inappropriate to Brits if I am to read between the lines. 

I'll take a little "Whimper" or "Whinging" any day over what has happened in recent times from some of your "mates". 

Just my opinion of course.


To the O.P, someone said it a couple of comments up, and that is that it is very important for immigrants to see both sides of the immigration stories and this is obviously a negative one. You could attempt a new city before returning home to the U.K. I wouldn't rate Australia solely on Queenslanders. Sydney or Melbourne may change your mind.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

In the old west, a wagon-train pulled in to a town and one of the menfolk walked in to the saloon for a drink. He asked the bar-keep what the people in the town where like. The bar-keep asked him what they were like where he came from. The man answered that they were selfish, kept to themselves and had no sense of community. The bar-keep said the people there were pretty much the same.

A couple of weeks later another wagontrain arrived at the same little town. Again, needing a drink one of the men went in to the same bar and whilst quenching his thirst asked the bar-keep the same question, to which the bar-keep responded the same way. The man said the people in the place he left were friendly, helpful and good folk. The bar-keep said the people there were pretty much the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

sabfrance said:


> In the old west, a wagon-train pulled in to a town and one of the menfolk walked in to the saloon for a drink. He asked the bar-keep what the people in the town where like. The bar-keep asked him what they were like where he came from. The man answered that they were selfish, kept to themselves and had no sense of community. The bar-keep said the people there were pretty much the same.
> 
> A couple of weeks later another wagontrain arrived at the same little town. Again, needing a drink one of the men went in to the same bar and whilst quenching his thirst asked the bar-keep the same question, to which the bar-keep responded the same way. The man said the people in the place he left were friendly, helpful and good folk. The bar-keep said the people there were pretty much the same.


I'd like to know what the bar-keep has to say if the guy replies 'I am from [choose any one: Afghanistan/Iraq/North Korea/Pakistan/Somalia]' :lol:


----------



## wozzie87 (Sep 18, 2011)

*It is what you make it.*



The Yachty said:


> Living the Myth
> 
> Moving from the UK to a different country that has all year round sunshine, golden beaches and a relaxed lifestyle is often described as “living the dream” and for most living in the UK, Australia and more specifically Queensland is the place that conjures up these images. The thought of blues skies, BBQ’s, and that converted Queensland lifestyle would seem to be the perfect recipe for happiness.
> 
> ...



I think QLD is a lot better than cold and wet Britain where the economy is dying, jobs are like gold dust where there are 1000+ people applying for 1 job. And majority of the 7,127 people that returned to the UK probably had unrealistic ideas of what Australia is and probably regret moving back here cost of living is getting a lot more than what you earn.

The whole of Australia is still a developing country so you will have to travel to find something to do and like someone said if you don't have interests not going to meet people and most people still try living the UK way, Its more of a family country if you have younger kids u will find it a lot easier to get on. And back in the UK if you manage to find something indoors because it rains all the time it is packed and you can hardly move. 

The Queenslanders view of classless society, have you seen some of the estates in the UK. No one has anything to prove there because they live the outdoors life and some people that move from the UK think they are posher than they are and think they are better, which mean they are not going to get on because people in the UK are materialistic and get themselves in 1000s and 1000s worth of debt just to say They are middles or high class.

The whole walking on the right hand side of the footpath how many people have been done for that because generally people do it anyways, and the police don't really enforce it. And not being able to do your own plumbing and electrics you can if you are qualified its all down to safety regulations. And for banning bannana imports good keeps the economy growing and Australia has loads of plants and animals that are no where else in world what if a pest did get brought into Australia and it happened to wipe out something cant just decide to get it back with a click of a finger.

Now to the part of the dog owners regulations. In the uk they do a lot of fox hunting which you use dogs in the national parks or forest as its tradition, and i would rather walk around a forest or national park without me or my kids standing in dogs mess because its everywhere people are to lazy to pick it up i'm not saying you don't see it in QLD but its no where near as bad as it is in the UK.


----------



## The Yachty (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks to Bunyip02 for realising where I was coming from, We had visited Australia twice before moving here and it's only when you live somewhere you actually find out whats its really like. I think it's important to understand that things like the portrayed "laid back lifestyle" is in fact one of the great "Myths" that Australia portrays and it's important to get these thing across to others who are thinkng of the move.


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is such a superficial post.


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

botero82 said:


> This is such a superficial post.


It seemed as such to me first but then I understood that I'm just not advanced enough to understand how profound the post is.
I'm too plain to distinguish the differences between UK and AU he talks about.
Both drive on the wrong side of the road, but AU is sunny - so me chooses AU - yay!


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

The Yachty said:


> Thanks to Bunyip02 for realising where I was coming from, We had visited Australia twice before moving here and it's only when you live somewhere you actually find out whats its really like. I think it's important to understand that things like the portrayed "laid back lifestyle" is in fact one of the great "Myths" that Australia portrays and it's important to get these thing across to others who are thinkng of the move.


An important question arises: who is doing the portraying? 
I can't imagine a working class Australian couple would lie about their life to foreigners and intentionally portray a better picture of their life.

Advertising for Australia targeted at tourists should not be treated as information for migrants. A tourist might see an ad saying "come visit us, there's beaches, it's sunny, we're friendly!" - it's all well and good for them who don't have to settle in a place and work, or use the school system, or function as a normal member of society. But a migrant, where do they get their information from? 

Any company or institution that helps people migrate to Australia should be realistic about life in Australia and not paint some sort of utopia, if this is the sort of information you encountered, then I feel sorry for you


----------



## The Yachty (Jul 29, 2011)

bornmw said:


> It seemed as such to me first but then I understood that I'm just not advanced enough to understand how profound the post is.
> I'm too plain to distinguish the differences between UK and AU he talks about.
> Both drive on the wrong side of the road, but AU is sunny - so me chooses AU - yay!



Just because somewhere is "sunny'' it does not necessarily means the place is better,


----------



## The Yachty (Jul 29, 2011)

wozzie87 said:


> I think QLD is a lot better than cold and wet Britain where the economy is dying, jobs are like gold dust where there are 1000+ people applying for 1 job. And majority of the 7,127 people that returned to the UK probably had unrealistic ideas of what Australia is and probably regret moving back here cost of living is getting a lot more than what you earn.
> 
> The whole of Australia is still a developing country so you will have to travel to find something to do and like someone said if you don't have interests not going to meet people and most people still try living the UK way, Its more of a family country if you have younger kids u will find it a lot easier to get on. And back in the UK if you manage to find something indoors because it rains all the time it is packed and you can hardly move.
> 
> ...



funny that, as we knew a family living in Robina on the Gold coast who moved back to UK and are loving it especially the cheaper prices. (I think they were pleased to get away from the extensive drug & violence problem the Gold coast has if you are to believe what you see on the news). Not sure what your on about with the fox hunting I think you will find the majority of dog owners have nothing to do with fox hunting and just want the pleasure of walking your dog off lead through the countryside, I assume from your post that you don't think the wildlife poo in the forest then.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

I have made an interesting observation....mind you I am not generalizing but I seem to find that some people from the UK look to move to other countries either because they are looking for greener pastures, they are bored with their own backyard or just for the sake of it..... But once they are at their destination all u do is whine and ***** and compare it to the UK again!!!! Rather than waste ure money n time read the news, go look at pictures online and then make an informed decision! Don't go there and then giving your 2 pence worth about it! Its bloody rude!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> I have made an interesting observation....mind you I am not generalizing but I seem to find that some people from the UK look to move to other countries either because they are looking for greener pastures, they are bored with their own backyard or just for the sake of it..... But once they are at their destination all u do is whine and ***** and compare it to the UK again!!!! Rather than waste ure money n time read the news, go look at pictures online and then make an informed decision! Don't go there and then giving your 2 pence worth about it! Its bloody rude!


you have a point 

Jo xxx


----------



## Cobra1980 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Yachty said:


> Thanks to Bunyip02 for realising where I was coming from, We had visited Australia twice before moving here and it's only when you live somewhere you actually find out whats its really like. I think it's important to understand that things like the portrayed "laid back lifestyle" is in fact one of the great "Myths" that Australia portrays and it's important to get these thing across to others who are thinkng of the move.


 I think you are entitled to your opinions about what you feel about australia even if the same is not necessarily flattering about the country.While many feel that the forum is all about praising the country where u r migrating to, it is a known fact that the experience for all can never be same. People have to realize that abusing someone who shared his outlook and his experience on the forum is not fair.Migrating to Australia may have been very rewarding to many, but we need to respect the fact that all people migrating to australia may not have the same feeling and experiences.


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cobra1980 said:


> I think you are entitled to your opinions about what you feel about australia even if the same is not necessarily flattering about the country.While many feel that the forum is all about praising the country where u r migrating to, it is a known fact that the experience for all can never be same. People have to realize that abusing someone who shared his outlook and his experience on the forum is not fair.Migrating to Australia may have been very rewarding to many, but we need to respect the fact that all people migrating to australia may not have the same feeling and experiences.


Yes, I agree, well said 


----------

